# Game Tamer Tree Stands



## Captain Greg

Does anyone know where I can purchase a GameTamer lock on in the Houston area? I bought one about 8 years ago at BassPro, but they dont carry them anymore. It is the lock on that you can mount to a crooked limb or trunk and the deck of the stand will level out.


----------



## jesley22

http://www.gametamers.com/

Here is the web...


----------



## Captain Greg

Thanks. I found the website, but the number says it has been disconnected. I was wanting to just go buy it somewhere and not deal with the shipping and all.


----------



## NitroNX898

I do not know where you live but they do sell them in Houston. If you go to Texasbowhunter.com Gametamer is a sponsor if the site. I can not get on the site from work or I would tell you more. Hope this helps


----------



## Sharkhunter

There was some guy selling some used ones on TBH a while back...


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I have not had any luck finding any myself, I beleive they went out of business so you will have to find someone that has them in stock.


----------



## OMG

You may want to try Barkley's Home & Ranch Center in Boerne, Tx. They have an archery dept. that carried Gametamers as recently as this past Christmas. If they don't have any, they may be able to let you know who else might. Their # is (830) 249-2656. You'd still have to pay shipping costs though. Good luck.


----------



## WCMIII

The Woodsey Gray Ghost is the same thing. http://www.woodseytoo.com/treestands.htm 

I found them at Ultramatic in Waller
http://www.ultramaticfeeders.com/


----------



## weedline08

I called a bow shop close to were I live that had carried them in the past, they said they tried to order some this year and never got a responce! They are really easy to build!~


----------



## TheAnt

Has anybody hear od "Early Quickstand" ? Years ago it may have been one of the first lock ons. It was small but made of steel and had a VERY quiet swivel seat. I kilt many deers out of that one. I also used climbing hooks like linemen used to climb poles.


----------



## Captain Greg

Thanks Guys - I may have a couple of leads now.


----------



## Baybuster

*Gametamers*

They have sold out or changed names. The new name I found them under is Woodsey Too stands.http://www.woodseytoo.com/treestands.htm


----------



## Bowhntr

*game tamer stands*

to all my fellow bowhunters getting for this season.... I have the answer about the game tamer stand (just got mind in before labor day)

go to this site and ask for charle (tell them norm sent you guy's) now for this information: I'll need to see some picture of those buck you get this season on here-may all you arrows fly straight.
oh! here is site: http://www.woodseytoo.com/:cheers:


----------

